# Ariens introduces "Parts Radar" website



## bontai Joe

Ariens® Introduces Parts Radar

Jan. 29, 2004

Access to Online Parts Look-Up Service Free to Dealers 

Brillion, WI (Oct 10, 2003) Ariens® Company recently introduced Parts Radar, a new parts look-up service within the company’s dealer and consumer Web sites. The new service will provide online access to up-to-date parts information for both Ariens® and Gravely® equipment. Using Parts Radar, dealers will have access to electronic parts catalogs from the Ariens® and Gravely® intranet sites free of charge.

Ariens® has signed an agreement to license ARI’s EMPARTweb™ parts catalog to provide a foundation for the new service. Under the agreement, ARI hosts EMPARTweb and provides an interface to Ariens’ Parts Radar service. 

“Our dealers have been using PartSmart™, ARI’s CD-based electronic parts catalog for years. We expect that our expanded partnership with ARI to provide a Web-based catalog will allow us to reach a much higher percentage of our dealers,” said Dan Ariens, president.

Consumers will have access to the electronic parts catalogs from the Ariens® and Gravely® Web sites, which will allow for greater customer relationship management for dealers. 

“This will allow consumers to access part information after hours,” said Brad Gegare, Media/Video Manager for Ariens. “Consumers will now be able to look up the parts information they need, create a list of needed parts and then fax or take the order to an authorized Ariens/Gravely® dealer.” 

In addition, dealers can offer Parts Radar as a value-added service to customers by providing access to the service directly from their own dealership Web site, according to Gegare.

Ariens® Company manufactures the Ariens® brand of consumer snow removal and lawn equipment. Subsidiaries include Gravely®, a premium brand of commercial equipment and Stens overnight replacement parts. For more information about Ariens® products, call 1-800-678-5443 or visit www.ariens.com.


----------

